# Shaved/Dried Goose or Venison.



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So this is another thing to do with either goose or venison.

Get or purchase a good wet brine mix for bacon. You can use the maple cure or just regular.

The stuff I used was the Backwoods products from LEM. But any butcher shop would have this mix if you ask them. Just make sure it is a WET CURE.

Then mix it to specification on the packages.

Then what I did was inject the goose breasts with the brine and let it sit in the brine for 5 days. I injected the breasts again on day 2, day 3, day 4. I don't think you need to do it this much but I just did.

I have a Pit Boss vertical pellet smoker. So I used the smoke function for 2 hours. Then put the temp up to 250 for about 3 hours or until the goose internal temp was 160 degrees. (Venison go about 152-155). I let cool them sliced with my meat slicer to about a 1/4 inch thickness.

Enjoy.

Links to LEM cures I used...

If you like sweet use the maple cure.... if not use regular

https://www.lemproducts.com/product/bac ... -seasoning

https://www.lemproducts.com/product/bac ... -seasoning


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

wow


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have LEM'S Sweeter than Sweet mix.....should work on goose breasts. Have to try it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

Let me know how that works. I was thinking about getting that one as well but didn't know it if would be too sweet so I went with the regular maple cure. Well plus the regular bacon cure.

I took some to a high school football game to share with some of my hunting buddies. Well they all tried some and then the kids got ahold of it. It was gone in less than 2 mins. None of them could believe it was goose. :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I tried something similar. I am waiting to try it. Hopefully this weekend/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Bl...

Let me know how it worked out or what your recipe/process was. Always like to try new things. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Did you use the larger Honker breasts or smaller snow breasts?

I made these the past weekend. Along with 6 lbs of pepperoni jerky. My grand kids have eaten half of them already. I use half goose and half beef or pork.
:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I used Honker breasts for this. Then when I sliced it go cross the grain of the meat to make it not as chewy.

That summer sausage looks good.... hopefully I can get a deer down soon so I can make some. I have run out and with the last of my goose I am making the shaved stuff and pastrami recipe I posted. :beer:

I do the same thing with my summer sausage recipe. About 50/50 or 60/40... goose to pork ratio. I typically use pork butts. You can good deals on case pricing from stores or watch for the larger sales. I have gotten them in the past for .99 a pound.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I used to use pork with summer sausage recipe. I now use beef instead. Ground birds are soft and mushy. Beef added instead of pork makes a much firmer summer sausage. But I do use pork when making any kind of frying sausage. I also buy boneless pork butts. Some for pulled pork and some for making frying sausage.

You should try beef. I think you will notice the difference.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:



> Bl...
> 
> Let me know how it worked out or what your recipe/process was. Always like to try new things. :thumb:


I attempted to make goose bacon. The first batch tasted horrible, my dog didn't even eat it. I will attempt again, being we just got 20 plus inches of snow.

I just googled goose bacon and use that recipe.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken..

I agree waterfowl is mushy and I never use the fine grind on it. I also make sure the my goose/duck and also pork is very cold even to the point of a little frozen when I grind it.

I will have to try using beef. What cuts or what do you use?

BL...

I was wondering if using a "venison" bacon type recipe would work for goose/duck. I have seen ground venison bacon recipe or mixes out there and wondering if that would work with goose.... Hmmmm&#8230; another thing to try.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Since birds have no fat, I use a grind of 73/27. With 100% lean goose that makes about 86/14 lean to fat.

The fat has flavor and binding qualities. 80/20 works but not as good.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Is it just beef fat you use?

Or is it a certain type of cut of beef???


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I just used straight goose meat and sliced it. My friend has his waterfowl bacon made by a meat locker. Maybe it's worth to a butcher about this stuff


----------

